

Tesla Roadster Travels 313 Miles on a Single Charge - MikeCapone
http://www.teslamotors.com/media/press_room.php?id=2022

======
byoung2
That is in impressive feat! In theory that would get you from LA to Las Vegas
but I wouldn't want to be stranded in the desert with no charge!

